# Kubota MX125 lost hydraulics?



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

Neighbor's MX 125 lost the use of the 3 point hitch and remotes. Changed oil and filters, where we look next?

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Power steering still working Jeff?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Sounds as if relief valve is stuck open or pump has gone bad. On my Kubota M7040 hyd oil goes through FEL valve with relief valve then to rest of tractor hyd system.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Before getting too fancy, is the 3 point all the way up? If it gets too high usually from the external controls, it will take priority of flow and dump the hitch relief valve leaving no flow for remotes.

The external controls don't respect the limits on the position sensor they are basically hard wired to the lift lower solenoid.


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

When you start the tractor the 3 point light comes on the dash. Move the 3 point lever and nothing. Nothing on the fender controls either. 3 point is in the down position. Moved the lever under the seat too. Can hear the oil bypassing.

Thanks


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

What is the 3 point light doing?


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

It flashes like crazy,


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

There’s a trick to read the stored codes but it’s likely not the problem if the remotes aren’t working either.


----------

